# QUELLI CHE.....



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Lo facciamo un thread di quelli che...
una cosa tipo liberatoria nel quale scrivere tutto quello che ci passa per la testa., tutti i nostri sfoghi.

DAI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Comincio io!


Quelli che....hanno preso il mal di gola d'estate e ora sofforno come bestie!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Giugno 2008)

quelli che.....gli sta sui cojones il giochino di  "quelli che...."


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che ...per te ho provato cose che non avevo mai provato...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... però il nostro amore non possiamo viverlo perchè ho un senso del dovere troppo forte!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...te lo dico per il tuo bene...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che hanno votato quel diversamente onesto del Berluska&C...

Ps: ladro e mafioso me pareva offensivo...no?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che..... se andiamo avanti roviniamo la nostra splendida amicizia!


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Quelli che hanno votato quel diversamente onesto del Berluska&C...
> 
> Ps: ladro e mafioso me pareva offensivo...no?


GIA' ... perche' dall'altra parte sono migliori


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' ... perche' dall'altra parte sono migliori


e so' migliori si'...

nun se fanno becca'...

(tranne quarche vorta...vabbe'... dettagli...)


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

NO!!!!! Ma dico è mai possibile che con voi non si può fare neanche un gioco seriamente???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Solo due risposte con quelli che... e poi....AVETE SFASCIATO UN THREAD!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Come si dice dalle mie parti (e mari può confermare!)  SITI TROPPU LISCI E FASSUSI!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














SI RISPONDE SEMPRE CON QUELLI CHE....! Se no che gioco è????


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> NO!!!!! Ma dico è mai possibile che con voi non si può fare neanche un gioco seriamente????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
QUELLI CHE...CICCI CICCI... PUCCI PUCCI...E TI RIEMPIONO DI CORNONI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che ...ho vissuto un'esperienza indimenticabile: ho fatto sesso in un motel trash come quelli de "Il grande fratello"


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelli che ...ho vissuto un'esperienza indimenticabile: ho fatto sesso in un motel trash come quelli de "Il grande fratello"


Quelli che.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... mi sa che quest'estate se ne vanno in Corsica!
DI CORS...ica...!
AH AH AH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Che battuta pietosa!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Quelli che... mi sa che quest'estate se ne vanno in Corsica!
> DI CORS...ica...!
> AH AH AH!
> 
> ...


ah si??

allora mi dici dove mandarti le mie coordinate bancarie per il mio "SUDATO" 10%???

Serve fattura?


----------



## Old horcus (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che ... amano tradendo


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che.... sono in attesa di una telefonata di lavoro cruciale.... di venerdì pomeriggio!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che ...odiano gli opportunisti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... "cara non è come pensi"


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Quelli che... "cara non è come pensi"


Quelli che.... "cara lasciati parlare! Posso spiegarti!"


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...io il calcio non lo guardo, anzi, non mi interessa proprio....FANCULO TONIIIIIIII!!!!!!CAZZO MINCHIA HAI SBAGLIATO QUELLA PUNIZIONE DI MERDAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...."io un tempo ho amato ed ho sofferto e da quella volta ho giurato che mai più...."


----------



## Bruja (20 Giugno 2008)

*quelli che....*

... "se torno a nascere"... la sola cosa che farebbero di nuovo sarebbe la festa di resurrezione.
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che (ometti).. se fossi donna, sarei una gran zoccola


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che...stan sempre ginocchioni e come son santa io...nessuna!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che...solo loro ce l'hanno...(orizzontale?)!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quelle che...stan sempre ginocchioni e come son santa io...nessuna!


magari stan ginocchioni perché han perso qualcosa


----------



## Old falena (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... scusa cara ma non posso amarti come vorresti


----------



## Old falena (20 Giugno 2008)

quelliche... hanno sempre una scusa pronta...e io mai così veloce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... ti lascio perché ti amo troppo


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quelli che... si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!


quelli che "non ci son più le mezze stagioni.."


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... il mondo è bello perchè è vario.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...sono una falsa grassa..


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... se mi lasci non vale!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che.."sento che ci stiamo perdendo, forse ci serve una pausina.."


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... ti stai sbagliando di certo non è.... non è Vincenza....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che"mi daresti mica  il cellulare di quella tua amica?"


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... torna, questa casa aspietta a TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che "come fai tu il risotto giallo non lo fa nessuna.."


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... sai cara, sentivo la tua mancanza, così sono andato a trovare un'amica....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che "sì, ci ho fatto l'amore ma non é stato bello come con te..e.............ero sicuramente ubriaco........."


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... la riunione si sta protraendo oltre il previsto, non aspettarmi per cena.... e vai a dormire, tanto rientro tardi... non vorrei ti stancassi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quelli che.... la riunione si sta protraendo oltre il previsto, non aspettarmi per cena.... e vai a dormire, tanto rientro tardi... non vorrei ti stancassi...


sei espertissima vedo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














quelle esperte delle palle...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

E dulcis in fundo: quelli che... se si chiude una porta, si spalanca un portone!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E dulcis in fundo: quelli che... se si chiude una porta, si spalanca un portone!



uhhhhhhhh!! mi fa così incacchiare questa frase..quasi come :"sei stata fortunata, poteva andarti molto peggio!!!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  giusy ci mettiamo insieme??


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E dulcis in fundo: quelli che... se si chiude una porta, si spalanca un portone!


miiiii quanto odio sta frase !!!!insopportabbbbbbbile


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uhhhhhhhh!! mi fa così incacchiare questa frase..quasi come :"sei stata fortunata, poteva andarti molto peggio!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco , non son la sola allora


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uhhhhhhhh!! mi fa così incacchiare questa frase..quasi come :"sei stata fortunata, poteva andarti molto peggio!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrivi piccolo se ce ci sgama Angelo è la fine....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scrivi piccolo se ce ci sgama Angelo è la fine....

















   mi sento il barbiere di siviglia.... tutti mi vogliono 

	
	
		
		
	


	












meno male che c'è il virtuale...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uhhhhhhhh!! mi fa così incacchiare questa frase..quasi come :"sei stata fortunata, poteva andarti molto peggio!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Porca miseria, c'ha beccato....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sento il barbiere di siviglia.... tutti mi vogliono
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu con me hai chiuso. siate felici


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu con me hai chiuso. siate felici


nooooooooooooo


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nooooooooooooo


Però pure tu, mica puoi giocare a Bari e Napoli....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nooooooooooooo



con quale coraggio, versi lacrime?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con quale coraggio, versi lacrime?



zoccoletta sono...negare non posso...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Però pure tu, mica puoi giocare a Bari e Napoli....


perché no??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> zoccoletta sono...negare non posso...


prendo atto e metto il punto. così è la vita


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perché no??


Ma non puoi illudere così la povera (cretinetta) di Angelo....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non puoi illudere così la povera (cretinetta) di Angelo....



e perché NO?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non puoi illudere così la povera (*cretinetta*) di Angelo....


Che è 'sta confidenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che è 'sta confidenza?


ammore, hai visto che burina??
andiamocene...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... Asu, tanto non ti volevo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quelli che.... Asu, tanto non ti volevo....


Quelli che, tanto l'uva era acerba


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammore, hai visto che burina??
> andiamocene...



Non ci eravamo lasciate?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non ci eravamo lasciate?


Quanto sei formale... ufffff.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quanto sei formale... ufffff.....


tu è inutile che tenti di mettere zizzania


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non ci eravamo lasciate?


ma no amore, volevo metterti alla prova!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















quelli che la giusy se la ciapa in del drè...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... si ok, tanto fra un pò si lasciano!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no amore, volevo metterti alla prova!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manco a scuola facevo tutti 'sti esami  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbè va, ti offro metà della mia pizza, in segno di pace


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quelli che... si ok, tanto fra un pò si lasciano!



giusyna sappi che se non ci fosse angelo saresti la mia donna ideale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














se me lo dicevi prima........


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> manco a scuola facevo tutti 'sti esami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solo metà??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quelli che... si ok, tanto fra un pò si lasciano!




quelli che... se non posso averla io, fai che non possa averla nessuno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo metà??



non essere ingorda... vorrei mangiare anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





facciamo così: te la offro tutta, io mangio quella del mio coinquilino, lui si faccia un panino


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusyna sappi che se non ci fosse angelo saresti la mia donna ideale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelli che... sei la mia donna ideale, ma non voglio una storia con te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(mi è stato detto davvero!)

Grazie Asudemina, magari in un'altra vita....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quelli che... se non posso averla io, fai che non possa averla nessuno


mi sembrate mario e saverio di non ci resta che piangere...
basta stabilire chi é mario


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quelli che... sei la mia donna ideale, ma non voglio una storia con te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













 non mi avrai mai!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembrate mario e saverio di non ci resta che piangere...
> basta stabilire chi é mario
























io vorrei essere mario


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io vorrei essere mario



ok, ma chiedi se c'ha un'amica!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... ci vediamo dopo io vado a mangiare la pizza


amore corri, metto la tua in forno per tenerla calda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, ma chiedi se c'ha un'amica!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Chi siete?
Cosa portate?
Si, ma quanti siete?

Un fiorino!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quelli che... ci vediamo dopo io vado a mangiare la pizza
> 
> 
> amore corri, metto la tua in forno per tenerla calda


quando sei chiamabile?? non ho voglia di aspettare..


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi siete?
> Cosa portate?
> Si, ma quanti siete?
> 
> Un fiorino!



mario, saverio...vi ho voluto bene..uguaglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Giugno 2008)

Ciao ragazze, io vado a letto!
Grazie, mi fate troppo ridere!
A domani!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazze, io vado a letto!
> Grazie, mi fate troppo ridere!
> A domani!


ciao giusy, notte, vado anch'io


----------



## Old Glicine (21 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... stasera sono veramente giù....


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Quelli che... stasera sono veramente giù....



E perché sarebbero giù?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che....dove sei stato tutti i giorni della mia vita?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che...vorrei ma non posso...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che...lo sai che ti amo, che senza di te non vivo...ma la sorte ria mi porta via...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quelle che...lo sai che ti amo, che senza di te non vivo...*ma la sorte ria mi porta via*...


esiste davvero qualcuno che osa tanto?


----------



## Old Glicine (21 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> E perché sarebbero giù?


Quelli che.... ti hanno risposto in privato!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...riesci a toglierti 5 minuti dai miei pensieri...devo lavorare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che....prima di conoscerti mi limitavo a sopravvivere...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...sei l'aria che respiro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...nessuna mi ha mai dato quello che mi hai dato tu (dopo un prestito di 600 euro mai più tornati indietro)


----------



## Old Glicine (21 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quelli che...nessuna mi ha mai dato quello che mi hai dato tu (dopo un prestito di 600 euro mai più tornati indietro)


quelli che... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che....anche se la vita li prende a calci in culo...sorridono comunque


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...godono del tepore del sole sulla pelle


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che ...non riescono a mangiare la nutella senza farsi beccare perchè si sporcano tutti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che....da lunedì inizio la dieta, giuro


----------



## Old Holly (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... questa è l'ultima sigaretta della mia vita...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...tanto smetto quando voglio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che....se non fai l'amore con me, vuol dire che non mi ami abbastanza (ma esistono ancora?)


----------



## Old Glicine (21 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quelli che....anche se la vita li prende a calci in culo...sorridono comunque


Quelli che... beati loro che ce la fanno!

Quelli che... purtroppo i caratteri non sono tutti uguali...!


----------



## Old Glicine (21 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quelli che....da lunedì inizio la dieta, giuro








    OH MIO DIO!!!  Quelli che...io sono cosi! E poi non la inizio mai!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...giuro che sono in grado di spiegarti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...tanto non capiresti


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... mi sono allontanato per non farti del male.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che...non sei tu, sono io!


----------



## Old Holly (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... non ti dico te l'avevo detto...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che.... io ti cambierò!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... *lo dico per il tuo bene.*


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2008)

quelle che......ho mal di testa...

mavaffankulo, va..


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... *ha ragione berlusconi.*


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che scassano i coglioni quando d'estate piove e poi "uffa che caldo ,speriamo che piova"


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2008)

quelli che... dopo appena 5 minuti partiti...ma non s'arriva piu'!!??

ecchemaronn...


----------



## Old Glicine (22 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... <<non chiedermi se ti voglio bene. Se me lo chiedi mi metti il dubbio se io te ne voglia....!>>   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Me l'hanno detto veramente...! Giuro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Che tristezza!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Quelli che... <<non chiedermi se ti voglio bene. Se me lo chiedi mi metti il dubbio se io te ne voglia....!>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tutti tu???


----------



## Old Glicine (22 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tutti tu???


 





  Tu ridi! A me viene da piangere invece se ci penso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perfortuna che ormai certe cose sono acqua passata! Però 'sta frase me la dico anch'io ogni mattina quando mi sveglio!
MA TUTTI IO???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  MA PERCHE'???????????


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... ma io lo faccio per te e tu non mi apprezzi!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Quelli che... <<non chiedermi se ti voglio bene. Se me lo chiedi mi metti il dubbio se io te ne voglia....!>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ellamadonna...ha ragione freddy..ma tutti tu


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Tu ridi! A me viene da piangere invece se ci penso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto.


te li cerchi..e il motivo c'è...cerca!


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ellamadonna...ha ragione freddy..ma tutti tu


Micia, ciao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che...come son fuori io..nessuno!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Micia, ciao!!!!!!!!


 
Ciau bella giusy, come staI


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

quelli che....ti salutano, ti fanno una domanda, e incominciano a parlare a di stesse...(senza aspettare che tu risponda )


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quelle che...come son fuori io..nessuno!


mi irritano


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi irritano


Lo dici a me!??!?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2008)

Quelle che...Quello che ho passato io....voi neanche in dieci vite!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo dici a me!??!?!?


no animale, a quelle


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quelle che...Quello che ho passato io....voi neanche in dieci vite!


 
mi irritano 2.

a te?

No, a quelli, a nimale!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi irritano 2.
> 
> a te?
> 
> No, a quelli, a nimale!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


freddy,,invece di fare la scamorza davanti al pc., dai due dritte ad ale.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> freddy,,invece di fare la scamorza davanti al pc., dai due dritte ad ale.


fatto...gli ho fatto anche capire che lei finirà per vederlo come l'altro amico, quello gay... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma è de coccio e mica gliela posso far trovare in guepiere ammanettata al letto eh!


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2008)

quelli che se non ci fossero dovrebbero inventarli


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Giugno 2008)

Quelli che... chi troppo vuole nulla stringe!


----------

